# Krankheit??



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Servus Leute!

Ich fand gerade bei meinen Goldfischen, dass sie an manchen Stellen weiße Flecken haben, sieht aber nicht nach __ Parasiten oder Laichausschlag aus, sondern als wären die Schuppen abgefallen. Ist das schlimm oder ernst zu nehmen? Kann man was dagegen machen?? Im Vorraus vielen Dank!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Weißt denn das niemand??


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

sorry............. muss ich passen  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Happosai,

hast Du den Fisch denn mal raus genommen und genau angeschaut? :lupe: 
Das Foto ist doch etwas unscharf...
Da muß doch zu sehen sein, ob die Schuppen noch da sind oder nicht....

Vielleicht hat er sie bei einer Verletzung verloren; können aber wieder nachwachsen... 
Nur eine Sekundärinfektion wäre schlecht (ist nur bei richtigen Wunden zu befürchten-denke ich)

Meine Goldis haben auch helle Flecken in schuppengröße... allerdings nicht so schneeweiß wie Deiner auf dem Foto... 

Vielleicht bekommst Du ja auch ein schärferes Foto hin!?


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Mir fiel auch auf, dass alle meine Goldies die gleichen Merkmalen haben, andere mehr und andere weniger. Wenn du meinst, es sei nicht so schlimm, dann kann ich endlich in ruhe schlafen...  :razz:


Ich versuchs mal ein schärferes Bild zu machen, im Schatten ist ja leider nicht so gut geworden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

*re*

Hallo
sieht aus wie der im Frühjahr verbereitet auftretende 
"Schwäche"-Pilz .
...........
zu bekämpfen mit den handelsüblichen breitbandwirkenden Fischmedikamenten.
oder besser in Quarantäne zur Schonung der Teichbakterien.

Malachitgrünoxalat, bezogen in der Apotheke.
0,01mg/Liter.
oder die meist teureren genauso wirkenden Spezialmittel

s.a.
* defekter Link entfernt *
 und jede Menge anderer ,zu googelndender Seiten 


"Pilzkrankheiten

Saprolegnia:

Sicher hat jeder, der sich für Fische interessiert, schon einmal auf der Haut seiner Schützlinge wattebauschartige, grauweiße Verpilzungen beobachtet. Bei diesem schimmelartigen Belag handelt es sich fast immer um Pilze der Gattung Saprolegnia. Diese Pilze können sich aber in der Regel nur auf dem Fisch ansiedeln, wenn die schützende Schleimschicht bzw. die Oberhaut verletzt ist. Derartige Pilzwucherungen können die Folge von Stich- oder Bißwunden durch andere Organismen oder von mechanischen Verletzungen sein, aber auch durch Temperatur- oder Abwassereinwirkungen hervorgerufen werden. Saprolegnia ist ein echter Schwächeparasit, der in der Regel immer sekundär auftritt und im überigen alle Fischarten befallen kann. In der Teichwirtschaft hat sich für die Bekämpfung von Saprolegnia Malachitgrün (Malachitgrünchlorid oder Malachitgrünoxalat mit dem Zusatz "für die Fischzucht") bewährt, wobei die vom Hersteller jeweils angegebene Dosierung genau eingehalten werden muß. Wichtiger als die Bekämpfung ist jedoch die Vorsorge, also gute, gesunde Haltung und Vernichtung aller __ Parasiten. Die direkte Bekämpfung von Saprolegnia ist immer nur ein Kurieren der Symptome und nicht der Ursachen der Erkrankung."


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Information über den Pilzkrankheit! Aber in diesem Fall trifft es nicht zu, weil ich die Pilze sonst leicht erkennen kann. (Ich hatte auch schon mal welche gehabt). 

In diesem Jahr verlor ich alle Jungfische vom letzten Sommer. Am meisten durch Schwanz- oder Flossenfäule. Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren sehr wenig Erfolg mit den Nachkömmlichen gehabt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass bei mir das Wasser nicht "bewegt" und so die ganzen gefrässigen Larven holen kann...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Ich hab meine Goldies lange beobachtet, ich vermute, dass die Schuppen beim Gründeln (Wurzelgegend) wärend der Laichzeit herausgerissen sind. Ich denk, es ist nicht so schlimm, solange keine Sekundärkrankheit kommt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hi
sieht so aus als wenn es kleine Verletzungen waren/sind.Denke auch dort fehlen  die Schuppen.Kenne es aus unserem Aquarium wenn die Feuerschwänze sich büngeln haben die es auch des öfteren.
gruss marcus


----------

